# ^^ndstitle-1120^^



## T-hug (Jul 24, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1120^^


----------



## T-hug (Jul 24, 2006)

Before you ask, without reading the nfo, it doesn't currently work.


----------



## _Mazza_ (Jul 24, 2006)

Right get hacking ppl I think we need to get this working on EZ4 Lite or Supercard Mini SD before anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Oh what a coincidence they're the flashcarts that i have


----------



## compi (Jul 24, 2006)

If you want it to boot up on M3, use Normal Mode.
It will boot up and give a japanese error message that prolly says there is no expansion pack inserted and it will turn off your DS


----------



## tshu (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh wow it's out. I hope in time that somebody can figure out a way to get this to work.


----------



## Eruonen (Jul 24, 2006)

F'in awesome!


----------



## Teun (Jul 24, 2006)

Let the hacking begin!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 24, 2006)

w00t, can't they dump the expansion as a .gba?


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 24, 2006)

The expansion is a ram cart. It is hardware.

And since there isn't much use talking about the browser, I'm going off topic for a moment.

I FUCKING LOVE THAT SIG+AVA TSHU!


----------



## Nocturno (Jul 24, 2006)

what´s the expasion pack for?


----------



## _Mazza_ (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> what´s the expasion pack for?



look above


----------



## Hitto (Jul 24, 2006)

When's it released, legally, over here in the western world?


----------



## bryehn (Jul 24, 2006)

think they'll dump the lite version too, or is the software identical?


----------



## Harsky (Jul 24, 2006)

Is that a pair of boobies on the cover screen... the one in the small orange circle? What can I say.... THE INTERNET IS FOR PORN. THE INTERNET IS FOR PORN.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Jul 24, 2006)

There hasn't even been a set release date for the U.S version, but Europe will have it on October 6th.


----------



## Teun (Jul 24, 2006)

I think they are binoculars


----------



## Keva (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(bryehn @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> think they'll dump the lite version too, or is the software identical?



same


----------



## m2pt5 (Jul 24, 2006)

If you unpack the ROM, you can see all the PNG files that make up the buttons and such, and several built-in HTML files which are for "getting started" and things like that.


----------



## memyselfandi (Jul 24, 2006)

YAY! now someone needs to make it work with supercard cf! lol


----------



## nintendofreak (Jul 24, 2006)

hah 82 users reading this. 
Is anyone else but me refreshing the page every few minutes?


----------



## TheVirus (Jul 24, 2006)

I doubt we'll see anything. I wish we would, but I doubt it. I'll debate about importing it if someone translates the menu.


----------



## TheStump (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmm maybe this would work if you used one of the new up and coming DSflash cards and made put a GBA flashcart with storage space in the GBA slot.

SO you are running the Rom from the DS side and the Ram in teh GBA side...would this work?


----------



## Madrigal (Jul 24, 2006)

It's very unlikely this will be hacked (I may eat my words on this one though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Apparently this has English menus anyway. Why not just import it if you want it so bad? You *can* buy some software you know.


----------



## leetdood (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, people. This rom will work if you buy a ninjapass and the RAM expansion. How awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, it's only $30. If you just want to test it out, it's not worth hacking anything for. If you really want to use it everyday and such, it's much more easier to just freakin' buy it.


----------



## sponge (Jul 24, 2006)

Doesn't the M3 and so forth have on-board RAM?

Maybe one could forward the RAM cart calls to there, not that I would know.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Madrigal @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> It's very unlikely this will be hacked (I may eat my words on this one though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean to actually part with hard cash for goods??! YOU mean you actually WORK for what you want!! i dont get it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There MUST be a way to get it working without paying for it.. surley


----------



## crowba (Jul 24, 2006)

i just patched the rom by reseting the r/w commands to cutom read writes that are reroutet to my supercard.. works perfetct


----------



## DJBurkey (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(crowba @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> i just patched the rom by reseting the r/w commands to cutom read writes that are reroutet to my supercard.. works perfetct



As perfect as your spelling?


----------



## memyselfandi (Jul 24, 2006)

What?


----------



## Jackbauerx (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(DJBurkey @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(crowba @ Jul 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > i just patched the rom by reseting the r/w commands to cutom read writes that are reroutet to my supercard.. works perfetct
> ...








seriously, you really got it to worK?


----------



## 754boy (Jul 24, 2006)

Big liar!!! He has't gotten it to work lol.


----------



## DJBurkey (Jul 24, 2006)

No he's a perfetct liar


----------



## borg8472 (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(crowba @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> i just patched the rom by reseting the r/w commands to cutom read writes that are reroutet to my supercard.. works perfetct



hope u get banned for playing with my fellings


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(DJBurkey @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(crowba @ Jul 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > i just patched the rom by reseting the r/w commands to cutom read writes that are reroutet to my supercard.. works perfetct
> ...



YEA u sux HARd 4 taking the 'P'.. BTW well done for getting OVER 100 USERS browsing this forum right now...and counting


----------



## Legacy_Of_Kings (Jul 24, 2006)

I am  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if you hackers can hack Opera.. I will be like that guy --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Seriously, It couldn't be that hard.. Who did FlashMe? Maybe we should ask him ;P Haha


----------



## adgloride (Jul 24, 2006)

You'll need the ramcart to get this to work.  Maybe the newer flash carts will have the ramcart built in.  I may get this if you can upgrade the browser and haven't to keep buying the new version.  It should be in the UK for christmas next year.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jul 24, 2006)

i already got this to work. What i did is i got my Ninjapass Junior. I put the Opera DS Raw Dump on it. Then i my friend made a dump of the Ram Catridge and i put that on my Flash Cart and put the usage to high using the custom EZ Client. btw im  using EZ Flash 4 Lite


----------



## borg8472 (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> i already got this to work. What i did is i got my Ninjapass Junior. I put the Opera DS Raw Dump on it. Then i my friend made a dump of the Ram Catridge and i put that on my Flash Cart and put the usage to high using the custom EZ Client. btw imÂ using EZ Flash 4 Lite

















Now the newbies are getting in on the lieing too.

GIVE THIS GUY A WARNING  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . it will be months before this is cracked


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jul 24, 2006)

whos lying.. if you dont believe me then buy Ninja Pass Junior. Then go on a GBA rom site and look for "OPERA:RAM.gba" then put it in your GBA Flash Cart. then get your ninja pass and put the ram dump of Opera Web browser on it.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Jul 24, 2006)

It's cool how software can give you extra RAM.


----------



## WK416 (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(borg8472 @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> I'mÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're cry? Nevermind...

Based on that, then by the time this rom is cracked, the English one will be out. Yay!


----------



## fischju_original (Jul 24, 2006)

if you enable gba union when you patch the rom for supercard cf and rename the .gba to the same as the nds game will it work?

this is the method used to make a ds game think there is a certain gba game in so you can unlock stuff


----------



## Alucardd (Jul 24, 2006)

Instead of asking the question, why dont you try it and tell people that it will or will not work.


----------



## alexp2_ad (Jul 24, 2006)

I haven't tried, but I'm gonna just go with no, flash carts are totally different to a cart designed to be RAM.  Flashcarts don't use much (if any) RAM.

EDIT:  This is one of the rare times I'd love to be proved wrong of course.


----------



## bullet007 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hopefully, someone can prove the unthinkable and HACK THIS THING!!!


----------



## fischju_original (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Alucardd @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> Instead of asking the question, why dont you try it and tell people that it will or will not work.



if i could get my hands on the rom i would


----------



## Shinji (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(fischju @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Alucardd @ Jul 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of asking the question, why dont you try it and tell people that it will or will not work.
> ...



Technically, thats impossible.  You can get your hands on the actual card/cart, but not the rom itself.  If you want to get your virtual hands on the rom, then you know what to do.





I wonder if they'll hack this then make an ultra-customizeable homebrew internet browser. =D


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I wonder if they'll hack this then make an ultra-customizeable homebrew internet browser. =D


Would it still be legal homebrew if that happened?


----------



## 754boy (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(fischju @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> if you enable gba union when you patch the rom for supercard cf and rename the .gba to the same as the nds game will it work?
> 
> this is the method used to make a ds game think there is a certain gba game in so you can unlock stuff



Already tried that but software can't even patch the rom...........0kb file output


----------



## monkey (Jul 25, 2006)

It's been 9 hours and nobody's cracked this yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ha, just kidding. Too bad DS doesn't support WPA, I'd rather not lower the encryption just for this. If it works well enough I could stop dragging my laptop around everywhere most of the time. Imagine finally having a legitimate business use for a handheld videogame system!

Separate from the cracking issue, anybody imported it yet and have an opinion? If it works as well as the PC-based Opera as far as basic site compatibility -- forget Flash or usability, as long as I can check my webmail and a few PHP board-based content management systems -- I'll buy it in a second. Does anyone know what version of Opera it runs? Or an equivalent if it's not a straight port?


----------



## PickleHead (Jul 25, 2006)

Will we be able to use opera at mcdonald's access points?


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 25, 2006)

From what I understand, this goes off of Nintendo's typical WiFi server, so yes.

~Dac


----------



## feriol (Jul 25, 2006)

"this goes off of Nintendo's typical WiFi server"
Does that mean everything I look at is proxied through Nintendo? There goes another bit of our privacy...


----------



## dOoBiX (Jul 25, 2006)

Go to http://www.cmyip.com/ on the Nintendo DS Browser and see if it shows your ip to find out if its using a proxy or not.


----------



## ssj4android (Jul 25, 2006)

I hear the page load times are over a minute. I probably won't buy it. Especially since I have a laptop.


----------



## Konamix02 (Jul 25, 2006)

It may depend on what you're loading since it has to scale down everything. If you're the type just to surf forums and email then this is just for you


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 25, 2006)

I've used mobile Opera on my PDA before. Granted, by PDA is a very powerful unit, I still think the overall experience will be very similar to the DS version. That being said, I love Opera on my PDA.

By the way, is anyone currently working on a way to get this to run on Supercards/M3s?

~Dac


----------



## 754boy (Jul 25, 2006)

Just came from the IRC channel....actually still there, but Romman said this shit will be working on SC in a few hours! w00t!!!


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 25, 2006)

That's great news! Someone should donate some money his way. =D

~Dac


----------



## shado blackstar (Jul 25, 2006)

Howabout G6? That'd be fun...


----------



## TheStump (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey, Doesnt the M3 software have an option of starting a NDS rom in conjunction with a GBA rom [this was used for things like unlocking extras with eg, GBA version of Advance wars and Advance wars DS]

is that possible to do?


----------



## RueGorE (Jul 25, 2006)

So then, what "GBA ROM" will you run in conjunction with the DS browser ROM?

Nice idea, just not all that well thought out. ^_~


----------



## memyselfandi (Jul 25, 2006)

YAY! i hope romman does get this to work!


----------



## science (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> Just came from the IRC channel....actually still there, but Romman said this shit will be working on SC in a few hours! w00t!!!




Lets hope he's seriously serious!


----------



## TheStump (Jul 25, 2006)

Im sure the GBA side of it could be dumped, considering the DS regodnizes it as a DS option pak, would that mean it's going to run by a similar format.
im just throwing around ideas.  im sure that a GBA dump is possible and if it works maybe it just redirects all the information the RAM on the cart, maybe thats all it does.

-meh, well i havent heard any other great ideas besides faulse claims of people just patching the DS rom and saying it runs..LOL come on, how stupid do you think we are.


----------



## shado blackstar (Jul 25, 2006)

Couldn't you use the GBA 256Mbit flash space? It should have a similar enough RW speed, right?


----------



## GHB (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, the number of users stalking this thread seems to have halved since I started doing it.

Anyway here's hoping romman hooks us up before I go out tonight - if its working on SC first I will be very happy


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 25, 2006)

There is no rom cart nor will their ever be, cause for the fact that's it's hardware not a rom. Also if this thing ever does get to work sometime soon there maybe be no neeed to wait for the american release, because as i speak someone is in the process of doing so...although im not sure io can put the link here or not.


----------



## fischju_original (Jul 25, 2006)

there has to be some kind of program already on cart, or whats stopping the program from trying to use a rumble pack or gba game?


----------



## TheVirus (Jul 25, 2006)

The Romman that posted that on IRC was fake, just a regular user using his nick. Don't get your hopes up.

Scorpin: Doing what? Translating?


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Dacvak @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> I've used mobile Opera on my PDA before. Granted, by PDA is a very powerful unit, I still think the overall experience will be very similar to the DS version. That being said, I love Opera on my PDA.
> 
> By the way, is anyone currently working on a way to get this to run on Supercards/M3s?
> 
> ~Dac



What IRC Channel is it?


----------



## RueGorE (Jul 25, 2006)

How the hell are you gonna dump a RAM cart with a ROM dumper? There is no ROM to dump!

So let's see; in the case of M3 and Supercard, if being ran from SD / CF space, that means the DS is talking with the card through Slot-2, and then you're also gonna need to do RAM writes through Slot-2 as well? But it's already being used for another purpose!

As for the case of EZ or G6 carts, the rom is ran from it's flashable rom space, so it really has no other (ahem) large enough RAM to use?

Did anybody understand that? If not, try this: Run a DS rom from your favorite backup device. Then while the game is running, yank out the device from Slot-2. Oh hey guess what happened? So if the rom is currently using Slot-2 already, it doesn't seem quite likely that it'd do another process like write data to RAM in Slot-2 at the same time.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(RueGorE @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> How the hell are you gonna dump a RAM cart with a ROM dumper? There is no ROM to dump!
> 
> So let's see; in the case of M3 and Supercard, if being ran from SD / CF space, that means the DS is talking with the card through Slot-2, and then you're also gonna need to do RAM writes through Slot-2 as well? But it's already being used for another purpose!
> 
> ...




Actually your wrong. The RAM Cart can be run standalone via the GBA Cart. And you can view all the images you have cached. (You must have the Opera DS Cartdridge in there though.


----------



## chillyp (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(RueGorE @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> How the hell are you gonna dump a RAM cart with a ROM dumper? There is no ROM to dump!
> 
> So let's see; in the case of M3 and Supercard, if being ran from SD / CF space, that means the DS is talking with the card through Slot-2, and then you're also gonna need to do RAM writes through Slot-2 as well? But it's already being used for another purpose!
> 
> ...



I don't see what the problem is? What needs doing is a piece of code that acts as a wrapper for the flash memory inside the M3. Then point the RAM cart saving portions of the code to the new wrapper, and instead of interfacing with the RAM cart it will store it in the flash memory of the M3. 

The biggest problem is the complete lack of documentation for interfacing with the M3 hardware. 

Writing with FAT to the SD card has only very recently been solved via reverse engineering but I'm not aware of any library that can do the same with the flash memory onboard.


----------



## RueGorE (Jul 25, 2006)

What I'm saying is that you're trying to run DS Browser from your flash cart and it's currently in use, which means it's going to have problems when it wants to try to interface with Slot-2 for it's RAM writing needs.

So what are you gonna do? Reverse-engineer the DS Browser ROM? You're gonna try to *force it* to co-exist without any problems?


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 25, 2006)

So the Romman on IRC was a fake? I'm assuming we should not expect a working browser any time soon?

~Dac


----------



## Tainted. (Jul 25, 2006)

if someone could just make a HB browser 8)


----------



## Dirtie (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(RueGorE @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> What I'm saying is that you're trying to run DS Browser from your flash cart and it's currently in use, which means it's going to have problems when it wants to try to interface with Slot-2 for it's RAM writing needs.
> 
> So what are you gonna do? Reverse-engineer the DS Browser ROM? You're gonna try to *force it* to co-exist without any problems?


I don't see why it wouldn't be eventually possible for a cart that has SRAM - let's just say I'm not going to discount the possibility of getting it running on a flash cart eventually. I mean, the patching mechanisms on all the current carts redirect the saving to the GBA slot, who says the RAM read/writes don't use a similar method to normal saving?


----------



## Renegade_R (Jul 25, 2006)

I think you ppl are hoping just a bit too much.


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 25, 2006)

Agreed. I think I'm just going to bite the bullet and order it from Play-Asia.

~Dac


----------



## TheVirus (Jul 25, 2006)

I'd order it from Play Asian if it wasn't 50 fucking dollars. That's a complete and utter rip off. A friend of mine is going to Japan in a few weeks, I'll have him buy it for me and ship it. It'll be way cheaper and screw those overpriced bastards. That's robbery.


----------



## Opium (Jul 25, 2006)

I saw a video of the DS browser in action, apparently it takes 3 minutes to load cnn.com and 1.5 minutes to load even digg.com

Those are unthinkable load times, I was never going to get the browser in the first place but I certainly am not going to get it with load times like that.


----------



## HugeCock (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> I saw a video of the DS browser in action, apparently it takes 3 minutes to load cnn.com and 1.5 minutes to load even digg.com


Wow 26 years old and I never knew you could use the internet for something other than porn.....
/bookmarks digg and cnn


----------



## fischju_original (Jul 25, 2006)

whats the ram on the SC/M3 being used for when running a ds game? anything? if you could use that space and make it run, i dont care how slow and twitchy it is. or maybe have a program run in ram that reroutes the traffic thats supposed to be written onto the expansion to the CF/SD card, which would be equally slow and twitchy


----------



## kutabare (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> I saw a video of the DS browser in action, apparently it takes 3 minutes to load cnn.com and 1.5 minutes to load even digg.com
> 
> Those are unthinkable load times, I was never going to get the browser in the first place but I certainly am not going to get it with load times like that.




The CNN site is a mess. As long as it doesn't take minutes to load Google it should be ok to use.


----------



## CYatta (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, so much for this crap. Maybe somethin'll come up, maybe not.

In the meantime, we're on the internet now. So what's all the fuss over?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess now i'll just wait for the next bit gen gba games.


----------



## Renegade_R (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> I saw a video of the DS browser in action, apparently it takes 3 minutes to load cnn.com and 1.5 minutes to load even digg.com
> 
> Those are unthinkable load times, I was never going to get the browser in the first place but I certainly am not going to get it with load times like that.



Geez and you people thought the PSP browser was bad eh.

Its free too.


----------



## TheVirus (Jul 25, 2006)

Maybe they can patch it :-o


----------



## mikehammerX9 (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> Wow 26 years old and I never knew you could use the internet for something other than porn.....
> /bookmarks digg and cnn


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 25, 2006)

From jap to english lang.


----------



## Normmatt (Jul 25, 2006)

I was planning on doing a basic translation of this but it seems someone else has already started, so i'll just wait for this unknown person's translation


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Jul 25, 2006)

Where can i buy this from Europe ? (Jap Version Obviously) Im from Portugal and i dont want to pay Customs...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2006)

I can't wait until this thing is useable.  I joined this forum BECAUSE of this browser.


----------



## kissifroth (Jul 25, 2006)

Why are you all so excited by this browser? you have internet on your computer, it's a thousand times handy.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2006)

Can you haul your desktop computer to school?  Can you bring it to the airport?  To starbucks?  To bubble tea?  To McDonald's?  It's all about connectivity.  Of course nothing beats internet on a regular desktop PC ... but it's always nice to be able to get on the internet at wi-fi hotspots.


----------



## Dirtie (Jul 25, 2006)

Or while in bed. Especially when you're stuck in the middle of a game and wanna check out Gamefaqs or something.


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Jul 25, 2006)

Where can i buy this from Europe ? (Jap Version Obviously) Im from Portugal and i dont want to pay Customs (tax from the object being from another country outside the Europe)...

please help


----------



## inter4ever (Jul 25, 2006)

Well if that's the case then a PDA should considered by you people.You should try netfront which is a great browser that even has RSS,and PDAs ofcourse have touchscreen to be used which is larger than the DS and also higher in resoulution.Nowadays PDAs became alot cheaper than they were,and for these uses you will not need a powerful one.Even a Windows 2003SE device can be enough.


----------



## bullet007 (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> Where can i buy this from Europe ? (Jap Version Obviously) Im from Portugal and i dont want to pay Customs (tax from the object being from another country outside the Europe)...
> 
> please help



Well, since it is only released in JAPAN at the moment, you will either have to wait for the european release or import it.

Also, do not ask the same question more than once (especially in the same topic, on the same page!)


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes but a European Import Shop that has it.... does anyone know one ?


----------



## x_comp (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(kissifroth @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> Why are you all so excited by this browser? you have internet on your computer, it's a thousand times handy.
> 
> Well, there's a few things.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was thinking about that but, you're not paying the premium for a PDA and neither can you have the fun of DS games on the move too


----------



## TomIsADeftone (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> Yes but a European Import Shop that has it.... does anyone know one ?




Try Lik-Sang.com or Divineo.cn, they ship world wide, (divineo.cn very fast).


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry for not being polite, but do you know anything to say that ? LOOOOOOOOL

If i import from Europe to Europe (Portugal) i dont pay customs, the problem is that i dont know a European Import site that has the Browser...


----------



## Kagaden (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks like the M3 is no longer 100% compatible with all .nds.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not like I'm all that interested in this browser in the first place. I'm usually around a PC at all times being the geek I am. Here's the review everyone's talking about.

http://www.4colorrebellion.com/archives/20...ns-hit-the-net/
_From watching Joshua Zimmerman's video, it looks like we don't have too much to worry about. The interface looks very clean and well-designed. Handwriting recognition doesn't look bad, but we could use a closer look at it. The two browsing modes work well with the DS' small screen, and the entire experience is a beautiful one on the DS lite. 

However, there do appear to be some loading speed issues. Switching browsing modes and loading many pages can be agonizingly slow, even with the additional ram included with the browser. Certain websites, such as CNN, take almost three minutes to load. There also seems to be the occasional lag when scrolling a page. 

Since pop-ups, Java, and Flash are disabled, it's likely that instant messaging and Gmail chat are out. Every client-independent IM service tried so far seems to have failed due to either those problems or general incompatibility with Opera. Too bad, those features would be very welcome in lieu of an online Pictochat. _

See for yourself at:
http://www.joshuazimmerman.com/vidblog/arc...owser_test.html


----------



## compi (Jul 25, 2006)

Does it support PHP?


----------



## alexp2_ad (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(compi @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> Does it support PHP?


Yes, because PHP is a server side language, stuff done in php is done on the server and sent to the user as HTML (or an image, xml or whatever).  So as far as what a browser sees, PHP is the same as whatever it returns.


----------



## corbs132 (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(kissifroth @ Jul 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you all so excited by this browser? you have internet on your computer, it's a thousand times handy.
> ...


i want this as much as you... but i hve a pocket pc with built in wifi. the best part is it can run emulators and crap too! and save files to sd and cf nd internal! just sayini if u want portability and connectivity get the right tool for the job. well, until next time, im gonna go try and buy ds web browser to show it off in friends face who wont buy a ds.


----------



## RolandGilead (Jul 25, 2006)

Don't know if its the same Video, but heres a Youtube link to a "real life test" of the browser
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR2yfhBSvR0


----------



## TomIsADeftone (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Kagaden @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> Looks like the M3 is no longer 100% compatible with all .nds.Â



How did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## czw (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.gbalpha.com/gbamedia/bbs/dispbb...&ID=8426&page=1 

?PM?JYX,??????,????????,???????????. 

???????GBA?? 
?????????????256PSRAM 

============================= 
Form Chisese M3 Offical Forum 
Someone PM to JYX,then JYX tell him that M3 will solve this. 

This will need GBAunion function. 
To simulate the memoey,we will need to use 256PSRAM. 
============================= 

I am Taiwanese. 
sorry to my poor english.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2006)

The followup video isn't so ... impressive.  I guess you just need a lot of patience.  Brings me back to the dial-up days.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-4JfCWnf-I

It's funny how when he tries out "the ... handheld ... recognition" ... and he puts a "hyphen" .. but a backslash comes out .. but he plays it cool .. as if he intended to put a backslash.


----------



## Teun (Jul 25, 2006)

You're saying that JYX is solving this?


----------



## czw (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Teun @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> You're saying that JYX is solving this?



yes.
JYX is one developer of M3 team.


----------



## x_comp (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(czw @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> http://www.gbalpha.com/gbamedia/bbs/dispbb...&ID=8426&page=1
> 
> ?PM?JYX,??????,????????,???????????.
> 
> ...


"I just PMed JYX and he said he'll resolve the problem. I don't know if it's 
true or not but, if it's true then I hope we don' t have to wait long.

Should work like the GBA Link function. If it really can emulate the memory 
cartridge, it'll still need 256 PSRAM."

Sounds good. It should really work in theory.


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Jul 25, 2006)

Does Supercard have that many Ram or PSRam ?

Could it be done on SC ?


----------



## OrR (Jul 25, 2006)

First the 3 on 3 hysteria, now the browser hysteria... I just hope that FF3 will work perfectly on all cards right from the start...


----------



## Thorisoka (Jul 25, 2006)

EDIT @OrR : Starfox. First. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> Sorry for not being polite, but do you know anything to say that ? LOOOOOOOOL
> 
> If i import from Europe to Europe (Portugal) i dont pay customs, the problem is that i dont know a European Import site that has the Browser...



Actually what most european shops sell you will already have "built-in" customs (for instance I bought M3 months ago on divineo.cn for 80-90 USD when divineo.fr sold it around 100-110 EUR)

The best choice you have is using an import site located outside Europe whose shipping fees are low (was 5 USD worldwild on divideo)
perhaps try play-asia, they're very good retailers


----------



## OrR (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Thorisoka @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> EDIT @OrR : Starfox. First.


Right, almost forgot about that one... Damn, there are just too many good games (or things...) being released...


----------



## x_comp (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Thorisoka @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> Actually what most european shops sell you will already have "built-in" customs (for instance I bought M3 months ago on divineo.cn for 80-90 USD when divineo.fr sold it around 100-110 EUR)
> 
> The best choice you have is using an import site located outside Europe whose shipping fees are low (was 5 USD worldwild on divideo)
> perhaps try play-asia, they're very good retailers
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking. But even if the game doesn't work, it shouldn't take long to fix like the Mario game. Hope WRG dumps it a week early so that I don't have to wait for my JP copy to come through the door


----------



## Thorisoka (Jul 25, 2006)

the only problem is, 3on3 doesn't seem to be correctly fixed on M3, for now.
but the team reacts very quickly, and since we can wait months, we can wait few more day for excellent games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







QUOTE(OrR @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Thorisoka @ Jul 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT @OrR : Starfox. First.
> ...



this second half of year is gonna be... wow. >_


----------



## HR_Shadow (Jul 25, 2006)

FF3 will rock. i just hope the M3 team is able to fix the DS browser. i'm the type of person who'd use it mainly for forums and email on the go, so I shouldn't have to much trouble with the loading and all.


----------



## ssj4android (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Nestea80 @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> Can you haul your desktop computer to school?Â Can you bring it to the airport?Â To starbucks?Â To bubble tea?Â To McDonald's?Â It's all about connectivity.Â Of course nothing beats internet on a regular desktop PC ... but it's always nice to be able to get on the internet at wi-fi hotspots.



Well, I have a laptop. So yes, yes, yes, yes, and yes. Of course, I never pay for WiFi access at places such as McDonalds. If I wanted WiFi at a restaurant, I'd go to Burger King, which has free WiFi. Also, I still don't want to carry my laptop everywhere, which would probably entail wearing a backpack everywhere. I can go without web browsing for a while though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, my 75 mhz computer running K-Meleon under Windows 95 apparently renders pages faster than the DS Browser.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the reason why the DS browser is so slow is the 30KB download limit(if used incorrectly, and since its Opera it probably is) and the (probable)fact that it writes its RAM to the GBA slot to free it for incoming webpages which I imagine is painstaking on the 66mhz DS processor(+ whatever is left of the 33mhz after using wifi)


----------



## x_comp (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(ssj4android @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> Well, I have a laptop. So yes, yes, yes, yes, and yes. Of course, I never pay for WiFi access at places such as McDonalds. If I wanted WiFi at a restaurant, I'd go to Burger King, which has free WiFi. Also, I still don't want to carry my laptop everywhere, which would probably entail wearing a backpack everywhere. I can go without web browsing for a while though.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe so but it still doesn't beat the points I made earlier.

Also if you get 20+ business e-mails per day, you'll appreciate it when you need to check your e-mail quickly while on the move. Imagine going away for a few weeks and then coming back to find you have to deal with 2000+ messages which you could have quickly replied to.

A PDA might be good like Corbs said but, you're not paying the premium here for basic web browsing.


----------



## TheVirus (Jul 25, 2006)

With the slow load times, I don't think I'll bother much with this. By the time a website loads, I'll be doing other things (eating, leaving, playing a game). Hopefully, Nintendo will fix this issue before it comes to the USA/UK and we can enjoy a better browsing experience.


----------



## ssj4android (Jul 25, 2006)

OK, having this would be nice. I just don't think it's worth paying $20-30 for. I'd probaly use it if it were free.

It would be nice if it included a faster but less accurate mode. Perhaps turning off CSS rendering and images? Can you disable CSS in the browser?


----------



## jayminer (Jul 25, 2006)

IIRC, the Opera webbrowser on cellphones uses a Opera proxy that does the conversion of images to fit on the small screen. Isn't it possible that the same is done on the DS, and part of the slow loading times is due to the fact that this server in the case of the Japanese release is located in Japan and maybe even overloaded now in the launchdays?


----------



## OrR (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't think so. I think it's mainly due to the DS using f*cking slow speeds of 1-2 Mbit for Wifi transfer. I also recall reading somewhere that the DS browser is not related to the phone version and does not use a proxy.


QUOTE(ssj4android @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> OK, having this would be nice. I just don't think it's worth paying $20-30 for. I'd probaly use it if it were free.
> 
> It would be nice if it included a faster but less accurate mode. Perhaps turning off CSS rendering and images? Can you disable CSS in the browser?


There is a button to turn off images.


----------



## CorruptJon (Jul 25, 2006)

No Java/Flash = NO THANKS


----------



## whitedot (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice idea, but it's got some convincing to do before I think about buying it. I wanted it to be much quicker than my old PSP.


----------



## TheVirus (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't understand why there isn't any flash/java support, seems kind of retarded. I mean, I know the browser is slow as shit as it is, just seems like lazy programming to me.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jul 26, 2006)

if you want a browser, code one yourself and stop freaking complaining.


----------



## OrR (Jul 26, 2006)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Jul 26 2006 said:


> I don't understand why there isn't any flash/java support, seems kind of retarded. I mean, I know the browser is slow as shit as it is, just seems like lazy programming to me.


Dude, the DS has a 66 Mhz processor. How do you plan to make Flash work with that?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 26, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TheVirus @ Jul 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why there isn't any flash/java support, seems kind of retarded. I mean, I know the browser is slow as shit as it is, just seems like lazy programming to me.
> ...


It's been done, just not with a browser...


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 26, 2006)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> if you want a browser, code one yourself and stop freaking complaining.


or just get a PSP OSHI-


----------



## memyselfandi (Jul 26, 2006)

orly? lol


----------



## TheVirus (Jul 26, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Jul 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TheVirus @ Jul 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why there isn't any flash/java support, seems kind of retarded. I mean, I know the browser is slow as shit as it is, just seems like lazy programming to me.
> ...



It's called optimization. Regardless of the DS's limitations, it can do flash. Look at the visual quality of some of the games, and you tell me it can't do flsah?


----------



## shado blackstar (Jul 26, 2006)

Flash is inherantly shittily optimised. My 733Mhz computer, which can run about PS2 level games in terms of graphical quality, can't run the FFIII website worth shit. Seriously. 

No optimisation is going to make a DS browser do any better.


----------



## kutis (Jul 26, 2006)

i think there are other reasons why no java/flash

1. (i think this has more to do rather than the cpu, it;s) RAM ppl.. RAM... most java = memory hog, as do flash...
2. they prolly dun want ppl to play java/flash games... they want to sell the games.. look at brain training/sudoku kind of games, those games can be easily done in flash..
3. flash is a 3rd party apps... they (browser developer) dont release the the plugin, macromedia does...

and the weird part: no java but ajax works?? i think someone mention that digg works rite? which suppose to mean meebo works... hey, i'm all for it..

oh, for psp owners.. u guys like browsing on psp? i just cant see myself browsing without pointing device... the only thing i use my cell phone for browsing is to check sports scores, but even that, i put the site as my homepage... so i only need to scroll.. even that, phone is much better for browsing/email than a psp -- aside from the screen that is.. t9 (heck, even multitap) is much faster than going up n down for a letter (i assume that's how u type on psp)...


----------



## Thorisoka (Jul 26, 2006)

QUOTE(kutis @ Jul 26 2006 said:


> i think there are other reasons why no java/flash
> 
> 1. (i think this has more to do rather than the cpu, it;s) RAM ppl.. RAM... most java = memory hog, as do flash...
> 2. they prolly dun want ppl to play java/flash games... they want to sell the games.. look at brain training/sudoku kind of games, those games can be easily done in flash..
> 3. flash is a 3rd party apps... they (browser developer) dont release the the plugin, macromedia does...



or simply... java itself is a language that needs to install a runtime environment to run programs and, IIRC, JRE itself takes many MB to be installed and run on a machine (i only use JDK, don't remember well for JRE but it was something like 50mo), which would dramatically increase the size of the rom, AND, as you said, will take all the RAM you may have proportionally.


Well, that makes too many arguments against java and flash to be built in, unfortunately :/


----------



## kutis (Jul 26, 2006)

yea, but java has the api out there.. and i think it is simple enough to integrate the it within the browser... i have the runtime environtment.. but it's rarely appear,.. but i'm pretty sure there are more sites with javascript embedded... like ajax, visiting digg or flikr or any web2.0 sites does not executes the environment...

but flash, the plugin is provided exclusively by macromedia... hey, if the opera ds sells well all around the world, maybe one day they'll provide us with the plugin


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 26, 2006)

First off, I have a PDA that runs the latest Opera Browser. I have a PSP with the 2.71 firmware. And I have a DS Lite.

With my PDA, everything loads fairly fast, and always is accurate to the actual site. I have a Flash plugin, but that being said, when you try to view anything large in Flash, like a YouTube video, you get poor results. My PDA, by the way, is one of the most advanced dedicated PDAs out at the moment.

My PSP also has Flash, however you get very similar results, making it particularly useless. Especially considering there's a limited amount of RAM, which usually won't cover a terribly running YouTube video, anyway.

Going off of what's been reviewed with the Nintendo DS Browser, you will get an overall poorer web browsing experience when compared to the other two. The PSP does have a larger screen, but of course the touch screen really help the DS. I suppose in this aspect, it beats the PSP browser. However, it's hard to justify the DS Browser when a PDA will beat the pants off of it.

That being said, the DS Browser is a brilliant tool. Dual Screen viewing is incredible, with the smaller version of the site on the bottom. It's brilliant, something that I wish was offered on my PDA.

I still recommend picking up the DS Browser, even if you've got a PSP or PDA. For two reasons: 1, it's far more practical than the PSP browser. 2, it's pretty damn cool. Seriously, it's a sleek browser on the greatest handheld ever made. Why not pick it up? If anything, just for email and bragging rights.

~Dac


----------



## Thorisoka (Jul 26, 2006)

javascript is indeed on many sites, but there is no problem with them :/
integrating Java API is simple enough, yes, however it does not change the matter, it is huge (relatively speaking), and will use a lot of RAM
perhaps someday special plugin or runtime versions will be out for DS...


----------



## OrR (Jul 26, 2006)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Jul 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(OrR @ Jul 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(TheVirus @ Jul 26 2006 said:
> ...


Of course it can't.


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 26, 2006)

Natrium42 started porting flash to the DS, but progress doesn't seem to be going anywhere. Link.

So yeah flash within a web browser seems quite unlikely on the DS.

=\


----------



## x_comp (Jul 26, 2006)

BroadbandWatch (BW) done a review of the browser and compared it with the built-in PSP browser with the latest firmware. Here's a quick summary of the points they made.

To test if the DS browser really runs at the theoretical speed of 1Mbps, they used BNR's Speed Tests, the heavy image loading test. After running the test 5 times, the DS came up with an average speed of 156.67Kbps. The speed should be affected by the heavy load on the CPU due to the images.

The browser has SSL support so you can login to shopping sites such as Amazon but, due to the fact that it doesn't retain cookies, you have to re-login to sites everytime you visit them. Popups are also disabled so sites that require those won't work well either.

When BW tried loading their site on both the PSP and DS, the DS actually finished loading the site first so it's not all that slow. However, the PSP does have a certain amount of Flash support, sound, video and a bigger, colourful screen on which you can read fonts more easily.

On the other hand, BW found it's much easier to enter text and browse sites using the DS stylus. Also, thanks to the memory expansion cartridge, the DS loads more sites when compared to a PSP using its built-in memory. When browsing several sites one after another, the DS will run out of memory but this can easily be corrected by resetting the memory and clearing its contents.

In the end, BW liked the easy to browse interface and way of inputting text, saying that users can do some casual browsing without the need to wait for a PC to bootup.

http://bb.watch.impress.co.jp/cda/special/14780.html


----------



## kutis (Jul 26, 2006)

lol, 150 isnt that bad... my inet peaks at 190 (i'm in aus)



QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jul 26 2006 said:


> Natrium42 started porting flash to the DS, but progress doesn't seem to be going anywhere. Link.
> 
> So yeah flash within a web browser seems quite unlikely on the DS.
> 
> =\



now that swf player is do-able.. if one wants to reverse engineer the flash player (cannot be release commercially thou) but mind that it plays flash one at a time...

@Dacvak: yes, we realise about the RAM... read my & Thorisoka posts... i'm just saying about possibility and saying what could be done and why they dont it... about the PDA, either palm or ppc, obviously will kill ds and psp for browsing... but also bear in mind that the 'okay' pda cost 2x as much as a psp... not something for the toilet if u ask me,...


----------



## Thorisoka (Jul 26, 2006)

even if the price were the same as the DS's, the idea behing Opera DS remains "you already have a fantastic handheld system, that has double screen and a touch screen, then why buying another system for web browsing when you can do it (decently ?) with your system ?"

and that's basically the same idea behind a set a PDA style functions on DS, which, if it were to be released, would work great (see DSorganize, "only" a homebrew...) and be _very_ popular, for sure.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 26, 2006)

They should have added the mobile phone java support. My LG6100 with 325KB of RAM can run that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus I know lots of fun games for mobile java


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Jul 26, 2006)

Nintendo DS browser release in the UK = OCTOBER 6th!!!! , not long to go but got plenty of nice releases just around the corner to keep one-self occupied until then...


----------



## TomIsADeftone (Jul 27, 2006)

So, Is there any chance of this working with M3?


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 27, 2006)

QUOTE(TomIsADeftone @ Jul 27 2006 said:


> So, Is there any chance of this working with M3?



No, at least not yet.


----------



## madri1 (Jul 28, 2006)

still not working?
snif


----------



## Darkspark (Jul 28, 2006)

Can I ebay using this? Or is it so slow, by the time I place my bid, the auction is already at an end?


----------



## id242 (Jul 28, 2006)

I ENTRD THIS POST TO GBATEMP FROM DS BROWSER JP

THIS IS GOOD? YES


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Jul 28, 2006)

To the ppl thinking its slow.... its because the servers that redirect to the pages, are in japan, so it causes lag, like in other japanese games, like Bleach, etc...


----------



## Hitto (Jul 28, 2006)

So it goes through a proxy, that's confirmed? That's a serious issue to me. I don't want Nintendo of Japan / Opera to know which porn sites I'm browsing, dammit.


----------



## dreamc (Jul 28, 2006)

I saw there was a new version of the m3 manager and was hoping it was for this. Unfortunately, it's just added a "safe" mode


----------



## Gifted1 (Jul 30, 2006)

I hope soon it gets to work for M3. is it working on any other flash carts yet?


----------



## stingfist (Jul 30, 2006)

Nopes none that we know


----------



## Heinrisch (Jul 31, 2006)

What does the Opera browser use the expanded memory for? Could it work without the memory expansion?


----------



## OrR (Aug 1, 2006)

It obviously doesn't and displays an error if you try it.


----------



## madri1 (Aug 2, 2006)

is there someone who is searching for a way to use opera on supercard/ and others?


----------



## erix (Aug 2, 2006)

M3 Team is working on it


----------



## dreassica (Aug 2, 2006)

Supposedly working on G6 now with latest U-disk manager.


----------



## Stormingsoul (Aug 2, 2006)

Where'd you get that from?


----------



## Gifted1 (Aug 2, 2006)

QUOTE(erix @ Aug 2 2006 said:


> M3 Team is working on itÂ



That's what i like to hear


----------



## outphase (Aug 2, 2006)

edit. wrong post...


----------



## TomIsADeftone (Aug 2, 2006)

QUOTE(dreassica @ Aug 2 2006 said:


> Supposedly working on G6 now with latest U-disk manager.



So it's fully working on G6 now? as in working as if it had the expansion pack in?

I'm impressed if that's right, hopefully M3 won't be far behind.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 2, 2006)

It does work now, but it moans about the expansion and switches off....
Unless I'm doing something wrong??


----------



## Stormingsoul (Aug 2, 2006)

So it's completly useless without the expansion pack


----------



## id242 (Aug 2, 2006)

After a week or so, I finally got mine...working 100%!!
http://www.lik-sang.com/info.php?products_id=9326

you silly rabbits, warez are for scriptkidies.!


----------



## heyyouguys (Aug 2, 2006)

That's funny!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2006)

It starts with supercard sd ... but yeah ... it gives a window in japanese and you're forced to shutdown.  I'm guessing the window says something about not having the expansion.


----------



## id242 (Aug 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Nestea80 @ Aug 3 2006 said:


> It starts with supercard sd ... but yeah ... it gives a window in japanese and you're forced to shutdown.Â I'm guessing the window says something about not having the expansion.



to continue further with your point...

i am surprised that since this is a "two cartridge" program (DS & GBA Cart), that only 1 of 2 had been dumped (DS Cart). Although, it would be funny to see a XXXX given to "cartridge two" for a DS program, and added to the GBA OLL - because honestly, there have been less useful carts dumped in the past (carts that require other hardware to function correctly...Card Reader & MaxMedia Launcher... to name a few)

either way, when booting the GBA Expansion cart in my GBA, I get just the basic "GAME BOY" screen that one would normally receive if no cart had even been inserted.

have fun with that bit of tid.


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 4, 2006)

You can not dump hardware. It's a RAM boost. To dump that would be like downloading more RAM for your computer. You can't.


----------



## gokong (Aug 4, 2006)

Are Flashcart makers m3 or supercard planning on putting som ram in ther flash carts or are they doing it already?


----------



## id242 (Aug 4, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Aug 3 2006 said:


> You can not dump hardware. It's a RAM boost. To dump that would be like downloading more RAM for your computer. You can't.



exactly my point (READ ABOVE; I ALREADY OWN THIS PROGRAM, ORDERED ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO, DELIVERED TO MY DOOR LAST WEEK).

please explain the usefulness of GBA OLL #0400, #0619 and #1123 Card e-Readers for flash cards... of you dont own the e-Reader HARDWARE to make it work? And why not add GBA OLL #0236 and #0270 to that list (GameShark for GBA). All basically useless roms unless you have the hardware to go along with it. GBA OLL # 2216 is also slightly useless - unless you own the DS SuperMario or DS Dogs carts. DS "PassCard 3" dump is also somewhat useless unless people want to decode it and see what makes that software 'tick'.

So point being, that if the GBA "Expansion Cart" [NOT] included with DS OLL #0506 had more than just Ram, than it would have the same sort of usefulness as the others I had mentioned above. And since if you put this GBA "Expansion Cart" into your DS without the DS "Nintendo DS Browser" Cart inserted, the DS hardware recognises it as a valid "Ram Expansion Pack"... thus, there *IS* some sort of software on the GBA cart that tells your DS this information.

i need a beer, anyone else want one too?


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 4, 2006)

But those actually had data on them. All this GBA RAM boost card is being used for is to store images and other things. If probably only contains a header that says "RAM_BOOST" or something like that. So there is really nothing to dump as compared to the others you mentioned which have software on them.


----------



## nl255 (Aug 4, 2006)

QUOTE(gokong @ Aug 4 2006 said:


> Are Flashcart makers m3 or supercard planning on putting som ram in ther flash carts or are they doing it already?



The M3 (except the Pro line), G6, and SuperCard already have 32MB (256mbit) RAM that they use for GBA games as well as some DS games (normal boot option on the M3/G6).  In fact, recent versions of Moonshell use that extra RAM when displaying large jpeg and png files.  The problem is that the M3/G6 and SC use a different method of accessing that memory than Opera does, which means Opera will have to be hacked to use the M3/G6 and SC RAM instead of the official cart.  Apparently it is more complicated than a simple eeprom/flash to sram patch or it would have been done already.


----------



## Gifted1 (Aug 5, 2006)

I didn't know the M3 (as well as the others mentioned) has their own RAM. Thanks for the info. I really hope they get it working soon.


----------



## hornetx (Aug 6, 2006)

can anyone confirm this is working with the g6?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeah it works...But then it moans about the ram cart...Then switches off!


----------



## pas (Aug 6, 2006)

@jumpman17:

Sure the gbacart has a header, I think it is like this: The ram expansion has a header for saing the DS I'm here for using in DS Mode beside the Slot 1 game.
And the rest of the Cart is the Ramexpansion itself.


@id242:

Could you please try to dump the gbacart with a dumper ? You could use the WRG one.
If you like to dump it then please dump it and upload it on one of the several filehostsites:

http://www.4shared.com/file/1907186/173f18e8/glassred.html

http://www.datenklo.net/

http://www.yousendit.com/

http://www.megaupload.com/

http://www.rapidshare.de/

And then please send the link to my e-mail adress: [email protected]

Could you do this ? I hope you can do it.

Greets:

Pas


----------



## ghaxaq (Aug 7, 2006)

Well if the gba ram cart has some kind of instructions that can be dumped it would be better to dump them at least we could know at which line code does the ram cart interact with so that it could be edited and routed to the respective flashcarts RAM.

Secondly if someone dumps the gba file it's better to make it publicly available.We do not have to be foolish and keep it to only 3 persons, because we all want it to work and if someone wants to try and make it work before the others good but think about how many people are waiting for this browser to work.


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't think the GBA-cart is dumpable. If it was it would have been dumped long ago...


----------



## ghaxaq (Aug 7, 2006)

But obviously there is something that makes it recognizable to the ds cart no?Well we'll wait and see what will be done on the ds browser..hope it will work soon.


----------



## id242 (Aug 7, 2006)

edited: nevermind & please delete. thnx


----------



## TomIsADeftone (Aug 8, 2006)

So, i've tried this on my M3 mini and it loads with normal, no trim.

It does what everyone else has been saying shows the company logo's then the icons at the bottom of the screen then switches off due to the lack of a Expansion Pack.

I hope the M3 team can figure away for the Browser to use it's own Ram.


----------



## madri1 (Aug 9, 2006)

with the new supercard software and rom position patch set to supercard + enable cartdrige .., i also have the message about the ram and the only work i can read is 
"off"


----------



## pas (Aug 11, 2006)

@id242:

What do you mean with:

edited: nevermind & please delete. thnx

?

Greets:

Pas


----------



## Ben_j (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(pas @ Aug 11 2006 said:


> @id242:
> 
> What do you mean with:
> 
> ...




That means he posted something then changed his mind and wanted his post to be deleted...


Still not working on SC CF ?


----------



## pas (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh, thanks for the fast replie.

Greets:

Pas


----------



## Legoblokje (Aug 18, 2006)

Can also anybody The Nintendo ds ram cart dumpen and online to internet?


sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Corizzle (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Legoblokje @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> Can also anybody The Nintendo ds ram cart dumpen and online to internet?
> 
> 
> sorry for my bad english.



You should try reading more of the topic, this has been talked about numerous times in this thread


----------



## imgod22222 (Aug 20, 2006)

for all the people who are saying: "its not possible, the hardware's missing." i have to disagree with the same thing other people have been saying. The hardware is there. For us who have supercards, etc when we patch our games, "ROM Position Patch" can be on SD or Supercard (i have SC SD and those are the only ones i can pick) If we choose SD, the ROM works, and we have the supercard's space left empty. So the DS will be reading the browser ROM data from the SD, and will read whatever data is written to the RAM cart in the real version should be able to be patched so that data is instead rerouted to the SC's RAM. It has faster read times than from the SD card. But i guess we have to wait until supercard finds a way to patch roms to lead the RAM data to the SC's RAM instead of Nintendo's offical cartridge. Or until some 1337 hacker reverse-engineers this ROM, and changes the data so it does this, or uses the SD as virtual memory. So if you're waiting for this, you might need to wait until pigs fly. I think in the next 3million years pigs will grow wings to get away from our slaughterhouses. At that point we'll have lasers to automatically turn them from walking oinks to Easter Dinner.

Why can't Nintendo learn to make double the RAM in the machine then they originally intend? Then people wouldn't be separated with the N64's expansion pack and the DS RAM Expansion. *anger*


----------



## Gifted1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, well I was really waiting for this to work (esp. for the M3) but I think I might just buy it. Is there even a release date for the US yet?


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Gifted1 @ Aug 22 2006 said:


> Damn, well I was really waiting for this to work (esp. for the M3) but I think I might just buy it. Is there even a release date for the US yet?



It hasn't even been officially confirmed to even get a stateside release yet.


----------



## legendofphil (Aug 22, 2006)

Might not have been in the US but it has been for Europe with a date of October 6th.


----------



## pas (Aug 24, 2006)

OH NO! They are taking 1 Month (or more from the realease of the Browser) now...

I think they won't get this done in the next 14 days...

They even not say us what they're doing they just let us hope for ...

... maybe nothing.

I wrote an E-mail to them
( E-mail: [email protected] , Official Website: www.m3adapter.com )
but they didn't answer me until now. I wait now for an answer.

Greets:

Pas


----------



## Gifted1 (Aug 24, 2006)

QUOTE(pas @ Aug 24 2006 said:


> OH NO! They are taking 1 Month (or more from the realease of the Browser) now...
> 
> I think they won't get this done in the next 14 days...
> 
> ...



Let us know when they reply


----------



## pas (Aug 26, 2006)

Sure I will let you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

But just to be honest: I really don't think they will answer my E-mail.

Why ?

Cause in the whole time I have my M3 now I wrote them about 6 E-mails, and they only answered 1~2 of them. And the ones they answere were Problem E-mails I had with their Product.

Once I aske them for what the Goldenfinger Cheat of their M3 is  good for and how to use it. And guess what: I got no replie until this day. I hope still that they answer me or fix the Browser (maybe with 26b ?) but I don't think they will replie.

But I hope.

Greets:

Pas
pas


----------



## id242 (Aug 26, 2006)

a lot of crying in this topic.


----------



## pas (Aug 27, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> a lot of crying in this topic.



For me this comment feels like spamming, but anyway...


Greets:

Pas


----------



## id242 (Aug 27, 2006)

I made a general observation of the replies in this topic and then posted what I found to be the result. how does that have anything to do with "spam"?

Spam is flooding the Internet with many copies of the same message, in an attempt to force the message on people who would not otherwise choose to receive it. Most spam is commercial advertising, often for dubious products, get-rich-quick schemes, or quasi-legal services.


----------



## pas (Aug 27, 2006)

I just said its like this: 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> For me



But anyway: Thanks for clearing this up bro'






  + Opera + M3 =


----------



## x_comp (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, I just actually bought the thing from Yesasia.com for US$40 and it works with most pages really well although it takes quite a while for image intensive sites like Gamespot.com to load up. Something along the lines of up to 3 minutes and it also runs out of memory.






This site on the other hand displays fine and loads very quickly in less than a minute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Very fun and easy to use. No more queuing in the uni library for me now XD


----------



## Opium (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Sep 8 2006 said:


> This site on the other hand displays fine and loads very quickly in less than a minute
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the picture! mmm GBAtemp on the Nintendo DS sure is tempting hehe.


----------



## Orc (Sep 8, 2006)

I want to get this too but there's a shitload of games coming this month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also love how YesAsia puts a shitload of bubble wrap on everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Oh and the memory running out kinda sucks... I hate it when the PSP browser does that since I use it to read FAQS. :/


----------



## x_comp (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 8 2006 said:


> I want to get this too but there's a shitload of games coming this month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know what you mean about all the new games. The bubble wrapping is good though because they don't exactly take much care with your parcels at the mail centres when they're sorting them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not a lot of sites run out of memory apart from ones that are image intensive such as the Gamespot.com homepage as I mentioned earlier. The text guides on GameFAQs and message boards work fine so it's all good so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only odd thing I found while browsing this site's homepage is the "Latest Discussions" box doesn't display the recently replied to topics but instead, only displays a list of ROM titles. Other sites like Yahoo Mail and Hotmail works fine.


----------



## Corizzle (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks like hoping to get this working with any flash cart is a lost cause?


----------



## imgod22222 (Sep 29, 2006)

Pretty much. The DS has 4MB of RAM and a flashcart doesn't have any extra.
Unless you get a slot1 flashcart... then it should work.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Sep 29, 2006)

there ARE slot 1 flash cards...so they will work? any1 confirm this??


----------



## martin88 (Sep 29, 2006)

DSLink is confirmed to work with Nintendo DS Browser with expansion pack in GBA slot.


----------



## id242 (Sep 29, 2006)

Acording to Gamespot.com, there is a Europe (UK) release date of 10/06/2006 for the browser.

http://www.gamespot.com/ds/index.html
Under "Today's Top Games", the DS Browser (UK) is ranked at #1


----------



## lagman (Oct 6, 2006)

Nevermind


----------



## Stormingsoul (Oct 6, 2006)

Omg..So that means buying a 1slot solution, or the original, else no browser for you?


----------



## GameGeezer (Oct 6, 2006)

You are still going to have to buy the cartridge in some form to get the ram cartridge even if you have a slot 1 solution.  This will be nice for people who imported the Japanese cart.


----------



## lemming (Jun 19, 2007)

Is there a hack for the jap version, or just the uk one?
I can run the uk one fine - but my wife is japanese and she'd like the jap one...


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 25, 2007)

The answer is "YES!"


----------



## somekool (May 30, 2008)

Hi,...

is it now possible to run this without the Hardware pack?

I have a EZ Flash V

the recent update 1.68 states something like ...
"Add 3in1 cart cheat function and 3in1 tool"

would that replace the hardware pack?

anyone can confirm you can run it straight from the rom ?

(sorry for duplicate, I post on japanese ROM and english ROM)


----------

